# Wilson mags for CDP II



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anybody out there had problems with the Wilson mags not seating properly? My gun is the kimber Ultra CDP II in .45 ACP. I have been back and forth with Wilson to get magazines that will fit, but i really have to give them a whack to get them to lock in. The guy at Wilson suggested a dremel tool and file off part of the foot on the bottom because it will not go up into the gun far enough to seat. The mags I currently have are the 47OXC 7 rnd low profile magazines. Any suggestions??????


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes. I had the CDPII Pro for a year or so. I couldn’t seat an 8 round mag while the slide was locked. I had to load 7. I don’t think it’s the mag, this happened with Chip McCormick mags as well.
Dump the Kimber. I sent mine back to NY three times to get it “fixed”. On the third time they replaced the slide, it still wouldn’t function for spit.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I don't know about Wilson or CMC mags but the ones I got from Kimber work just fine. Plus we tried some Mec-Gar's in it at the range and they worked fine. We have the Ultra CDP II .45cal. We only have about 200rds through it now so that's no real test. :smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have not had a problem with my Kimber 7 round full length mags or my Wilson 8 round mags.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been seriously considering dumping the Kimber and getting a Dan Wesson CBOB. I have heard people rave about them with very few issues and great customer service. Old Padawan, what did you replace your Kimber with??


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I had a Colt Combat Commander (4 ¼") when I purchased the Kimber. I had thought of getting some custom work done on the Colt prior to purchasing the Kimber. I changed my mind and invested the $1000.00 on a second gun. I liked the Kimber quite a bit. I shot it very well, and after a year I was slick and fast at clearing it. I eventually sold it (with full disclosure) and purchased a G27 and G23. I eventually sold the 27 and carry the 23 on a daily basis.
I eventually had my Colt customized.
Ed Brown bobtail
Gunsite low sweep safety
Trigger
Beavertail
Flat mainspring
Spring kit
Dehorn
Hammer
Novak tritium sights
Beveled mag well
Relieve frame for high grip
Stippled front and back strap
Rogard finish on slide
NP3 finish on frame
With the possible exception of the two tone finish, all modifications were made to make it a better carry gun. It cost more than the Kimber, but it runs.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> It cost more than the Kimber, but it runs.


It does? Why does everyone at Galco call it a single-shot, then? :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

They call ALL my guns that including the G23. It is a well earned reputation mostly comming from the Kimber.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

i have an ultra carry and mine work perfect.


----------

